# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Veolia tehnyt kauppoja ulkomailla

## antti

Tuoreen Veolian henkilökuntalehden mukaan on Veolia myynyt 250 miljoonalla eurolla Puolan, Tsekin, Slovenian, Slovakian, Kroatian ja Serbian toiminnat Deutsche Bahnin tytäryhtiölle, Arrivalle. Samassa lähteessä mainitaan, että parasta aikaa neuvotellaan Suomen, Ruotsin, Belgian ja Hollannin bisnesten myymisestä ja kiinnostuneita ostajakandidaatteja olisi enemmänkin.

----------


## Karosa

> Samassa lähteessä mainitaan, että parasta aikaa neuvotellaan Suomen, Ruotsin, Belgian ja Hollannin bisnesten myymisestä ja kiinnostuneita ostajakandidaatteja olisi enemmänkin.


Yksi tulevista muutoksista, mitä odotan on nimenomaan juurikin se, kuka nappaa Veolia Transport Suomen toiminnot.
Arriva kun kerran nappasi nuo, niin miksei nämäkin?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Transdev on myynyt Lontoon toimintonsa RATP:lle: http://www.transdev.com/en/media/pre...n-ratp-dev.htm

Suomen ja Ruotsin Veolian myynti sen sijaan peruttiin liian alhaisen ostotarjouksen vuoksi, jatkosta ei vielä ole tietoa: http://veolia-transport.fi/uutiset/ostotarjoushylatty

----------

